# $urefire 2x26650 Rechargeable M6 By Fivemega



## fivemega (Jun 4, 2021)

*(AVAILABLE)


M6 & M6LT 2x26650 system


NOTE: Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*






*Left: Installed 2x26650 on my M6 .../... 2x26650 system from tail side .../... 2x26650 system from head side... /... 26650 batteries (NOT INCLUDED)*


*Please read completely before you post or buy then pay and post.


Absolutely NO reservation*​

*Hi Folks,
These extension tubes are CNC machined from solid aluminum bar and Mil spec natural hard anodized to fit on your favorite $urefire M6 to accept 2 protected 26650 with length of up to 71mm each and diameters of up to 26.75mm
These will add length of your M6 about 47mm which is just enough to accept above batteries while using standard tail cap.
Each tail extension comes in hard anodized with installed centering tube and o'ring. So no rattling tube.
All you need to do is remove original tail cap, remove original battery holder and install pictured extension tube, pair of your 26650 cells and original tail cap.
You can get your batteries from here or prefered high drain here.
If you are using batteries shorter than 70mm each, then using some magnet or spacer is suggested.

Please note: NO M6 body included, NO head, NO lamp, NO battery, NO charger.

Advantages:
1- You don't have to buy expensive battery holder.
2- You don't have to buy expensive primary batteries for one time use.
3- You will have much higher capacity rechargeable 26650 cells and longer run time per charge.
4- Capable of higher current draw with minimal voltage drop.
5- Keep original battery holder intact.
6- Only two batteries to deal with.
7- Your rechargeable 26650 cells will work years for you. 
8- Centering tube is not separate PVC tube to loose or rattle.
9- Always reversible back to original battery holder.
10- Will work with incand M6 and LED M6LT

Picture shows M6 with installed extension tube / centering spacer. 
26650 (NOT INCLUDED). Sorry, I don't sell batteries.
Please study about voltage and lamps you can use with these set ups.
DO NOT USE 2 FULLY RECHARGED IMR26650 with MN21 / MN16 or accept reduced bulb life.
MN20 is excellent choice for brightness and run time.
Possible to use MN15 for lower output and LLLOOONNNGGG run time.
There are also many aftermarket bulbs to use with this set up.
With this rechargeable system you will use your M6 much more often and free of operation cost.


No reservation please. You must pay FIRST then claim your spot by posting here. I will sign your name right after receiving payment unless you paying by MO.
Please don't pay if you may change your mind. There will not be any refund.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next  available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next  available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore I will reject payment.
Example:
Mr Mandyfire  of $61 for #74 
Price: 
$52 each extension tube with battery centering tube. (AVAILABLE)


Shipping $9 any quantity to States.
Internationally: $18 for each kit.
All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for postal money order payment.
-----------------------
Please see:

3x18650 Leef
2x26500 Megalennium*

===============
#01 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 marco.weiss paid shipped 9505513808431159398786
#02 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 marco.weiss paid shipped 9505513808431159398786
#03 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 Roger Sully paid shipped 9505513808431159398793
#04 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 tx101 paid shipped LH 143146646US
#05 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 dotCPF paid shipped 9505513808431187404756
#06 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 wuff paid shipped LH152765355US
#07 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 wuff paid shipped LH152765355US 
#08 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 sidfishez paid shipped 9500113808411320409388
#09 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 Irondclad paid shipped LH162052751US
#10 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 Tempest UK paid LH162266403US
#11 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 zumac99 paid shipped LH162266638US 
#12 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 strideredc paid shipped LH163990468US


#14 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 Solscud007 paid shipped 9500 113808412084440969 
#15 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 tripwired paid shipped 9500113808432095455172
#16 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 DM0811 paid shipped 9500113808432103457464 
#17 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 tntsui paid shipped 9500`113808412112447830
#18 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 lunchen paid shipped UH045132182US
#19 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 Trenchant paid shipped 9500113808412138453921
#20 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube [email protected] paid shipped 9500113808412158457954+9500113808432164467488
*#21 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
#22 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
#23 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
#24 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)*
*#25 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)*
-----------------------
----------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
-----------------------

*(AVAILABLE)*​


----------



## fivemega (Jun 4, 2021)

*QUESTION?*



GLOCK18 said:


> will this fit the surefire m6 guardian ?





Hightower said:


> Great idea. Does it work with M6LT (KX9T head)?


*As far as I know, incand and LED M6s use same battery holder (MN20) with same voltage, similar body size and shape.
So answer is: yes, will fit and work properly with M6LT as well as incand M6*

------------------


tech25 said:


> Great idea and execution! Too bad I don’t currently have an M6.


*Get one before it's too late.*


----------



## marco.weiss (Jun 5, 2021)

*#01 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
#02 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE

*Transaction ID5KF8105293715090M


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jun 5, 2021)

will this fit the [FONT=&quot]surefire m6 guardian ?[/FONT]


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 6, 2021)

*#03 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52
*6MK07776T4017682L


----------



## tx101 (Jun 7, 2021)

*#04 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 
+ international shipping

*Transaction ID
8VG119165X5065136


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 26, 2021)

Received my extension. Not a bad looking setup! Thanks 5


----------



## tech25 (Jun 28, 2021)

Great idea and execution! Too bad I don’t currently have an M6.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 28, 2021)

*#05 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)


*+ US Shipping 

PP Transaction: 2WX91733UN066313B


Please note, it for some reason added "MA" after my town shipping address.... please ignore that- if it causes you issues let me know and I can repeat transaction with updated PP information. 

Cheers!


----------



## fivemega (Aug 17, 2021)

*More $urefire 2x26650 Rechargeable M6 tubes available.*​


----------



## wuff (Oct 9, 2021)

*#06 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
#07 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)

Plus Int shipping $140

Transaction ID95U825831R755622L*


----------



## Hightower (Oct 13, 2021)

Great idea. Does it work with M6LT (KX9T head)?


----------



## tx101 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hightower said:


> Great idea. Does it work with M6LT (KX9T head)?


yes it will work, that is how I am running my M6LT


----------



## wuff (Oct 20, 2021)

Package received. Thanks Again.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 21, 2021)

wuff said:


> Package received. Thanks Again.


*You are welcome and I hope you will enjoy using your M6 more often.

More $urefire 2x26650 Rechargeable M6 tubes available.*


----------



## sidfishez (Nov 13, 2021)

*#08 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 ( 

PP $61

Transaction ID: 8VS69073GC480734A*


----------



## Irondclad (Jan 13, 2022)

*#09 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube*

Paypal $70

*Transaction ID*
33171630YH687861G


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 17, 2022)

*#10 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
International shipping $18*

Total $70 - PayPal sent:

Transaction ID10565056NM679674U

Thank you!


----------



## zumac99 (Jan 17, 2022)

CPF id: zumac99 payed $70 for

*#11 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
$18 International Shipping.


Thanks!*


----------



## strideredc (Feb 5, 2022)

*#12 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 + $18 = $70... will paypal asap*


----------



## Solscud007 (Mar 19, 2022)

*#14 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 + $9 *

Transaction ID
*94A230517H917910E*


----------



## tripwired (Apr 2, 2022)

*#15 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 + $9*

Transaction ID: 25R23372FX6000542


----------



## DM0811 (Apr 7, 2022)

#16 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52

Transaction ID
9NP81585BT3296829


----------



## tntsui (Apr 18, 2022)

#17 S*urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 + $9*
Transaction ID
37M29484LP9448810


----------



## lunchen (Apr 29, 2022)

*#18 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 +$18 (AVAILABLE)*

Transaction ID
12H40689CS9680725

Needs International shipping, thanks


----------



## DM0811 (Apr 29, 2022)

Just received mine yesterday and tried it out immediately. Works perfectly and now I can use rechargeable batteries with my M6 and have much longer runtime.
Now to continue the search for a kx9t head to mod with a xhp70.2.

Thanks FiveMega great product!


----------



## lunchen (May 9, 2022)

I just received mine today morning. Happy to use rechargeable batteries!


----------



## Trenchant (May 17, 2022)

Trenchant sent $63.25 (as G&S plus fees) for the *#19 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 + U.S. shipping*.
Transaction ID: 15A68497BP1523728
Thank you.


----------



## vestureofblood (May 20, 2022)

Nice to see your still spreading incan joy, coming up with unique ideas FM. Thanks for that.


----------



## fivemega (May 21, 2022)

vestureofblood said:


> Nice to see your still spreading incan joy, coming up with unique ideas FM. Thanks for that.


*Matt, Welcome back to CPF. I'm glad to see you here again. 
Please stop by more often.*


----------



## Trenchant (May 22, 2022)

I got my extension tube today, it looks great! I'm looking forward to trying it out. Thank you 🤛.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jun 3, 2022)

a1sealbeach sent Pay Pal $61 for *#20 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 + U.S. shipping*.
Transaction ID : 40D277868E622412S

Thank you.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jun 8, 2022)

PM sent.


----------

